# East Tennessee plants poisonous



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Can u tell me if this plant is poisonous to goats? Its wild holly


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

lots of lists out on internet

here is one I found before this site:
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

and a sampling

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/379549-holly-trees.html

an example:

Poke is poisonous to goats, however mine have eaten it since they were 8weeks old...NOW!!! they only eat the younger leaves, once they have berries they do not eat the leaves, when berries turned purple mine would eat the leaves again...so I do not know what to tell you

I truly believe that over time they had it embedded in their soul/mind just like pine needles etc, they "know" how much they can eat???

I always try to "fill them up" with some grain and hay before I open gate to yard/feild, this way they will eat when hungry and not instictally


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank u. I feed mine feed and hay. So maybe they wont eat it.


----------

